# Sex with pax. How to break up gently?



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

Why bother having a wife or being married if you are just going to cheat? Can you man up and just be honest with your wife and eitehr divorce or work out some arrangement where you can have sex with others? Maybe your side piece will go psycho on you and stalk you and find your wife and tell her everything. If that happens you totally deserve it for cheating. Maybe she gave you genital warts too which will show in a few weeks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
> You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


We will be seeing you on the news soon.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

7Miles said:


> She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
> You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


I think I saw this movie before. An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

What I would do in this situation is post it on the Internet so everyone can see what a stud I am. 

My wife couldn't possibly know I post on these forums, or figure out my screen name. And of course, she would never think to look at my phone! No way she'd ever get suspicious.

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Pinnochio


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> Maybe your side piece will go psycho on you and stalk you and find your wife and tell her everything.


...........or file a rape complaint with the police or notify Lyft which will buy you a de-activation..............


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

ditch them at a gas station, if one is not close by, slow down to 10 miles per hour and push them out. if she is hot, slow down to 5.


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

7Miles said:


> She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
> You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


It's all one big conspiracy!!!!


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> Why bother having a wife or being married if you are just going to cheat? Can you man up and just be honest with your wife and eitehr divorce or work out some arrangement where you can have sex with others? Maybe your side piece will go psycho on you and stalk you and find your wife and tell her everything. If that happens you totally deserve it for cheating. Maybe she gave you genital warts too which will show in a few weeks.


Well this will certainly play out on all news stations if he decides to run for a political position.


----------



## Brundlefly (Nov 30, 2016)

Be prepared...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

7Miles said:


> She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
> You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


A real Player has two phone.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

7Miles said:


> She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
> You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


So there real is an uberxxx u can order


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

7Miles said:


> She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
> You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


----------



## SwoldieR408 (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow, u will get multiple more time from behind in prison buddy.


----------



## Dannyboss (Oct 11, 2016)

What's her age


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

7Miles said:


> She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
> You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


Wow


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

7Miles said:


> She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
> You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


1. You're a [email protected]
2. refer to 1


----------



## McGriddleShake (Jun 3, 2015)

It would have been fine if it was a one-night stand, but the fact that she considers you her boyfriend already is a major red flag. Just act like a SIMP, be clingy and call her often (without your wife knowing, of course). She'll lose attraction and lose interest in you.
Don't do this sh*t again.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Sex her up again. This time, be horrible.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> A real Player has two phone.


Any real Lyft driver already has two phones


----------



## KING D (Sep 3, 2016)

Pax love flirt with drivers
Many girls try to have sex with Me 

Just i never cheat my wife


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

7Miles said:


> She thinks she is my new gf. Sex was great but if my wife finds out- my wife's anger will be even greater. I am thinking blocking her number on my phone . After I get one more time I think.
> You have any crazy stories after you broke up with a pax ? Was Lyft involved somehow ?


After reading through this thread, I think the only way you are going to get out of this unscathed is if she breaks up with you. 
1) You can go slow and try not to hurt her feelings.
2) Be honest and maybe she will understand.
3) Begin requesting/demanding/suggesting some odd, wild, unusual, or sick fantasies with her. (I can recommend a few but they might get me barred from this forum).
4) Eat Taco Bell for a couple days, hold it in, then go full release while engaged at her place. After you apologize for your "this only happens once a week" medical condition, she might reconsider the relationship.

It all depends on how desperate you are.
Good Luck! LOL!

And yes...


KMANDERSON said:


> A real Player has two phone.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

This has to be a joke thread. It's like the soap "General Hospital' on wheels.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> Why bother having a wife or being married if you are just going to cheat?


Unless it's an open relationship .... ? Polyamorous, or something?


----------

